# I'm (a) student



## kartalizma

Привет !
This is my question in Russian forums as I have just started to learn it. What I wonder is that to say I am a student in Russian we say 
"Я студеит" as far as I know, but it sounds I'm student not I'm a student.
Isn't there "a" , "an" in Russian.
Спасибо !


----------



## jazyk

Russian, like Turkish (unless you consider bir an article, I don't for most intents and purposes) doesn't have articles.

Я студент. = Öğrencim.


----------



## kartalizma

jazyk said:


> Russian, like Turkish (unless you consider bir an article, I don't for most intents and purposes) doesn't have articles.
> 
> Я студент. = Öğrencim.


 
Я студент. = Öğrencim?? you meant öğrenciyim,i suppose.


----------



## kartalizma

Bye the way how do you say "thanks for your help" in Russian?

Спасибо ...

Thanks


----------



## jazyk

Yes, I meant that. I don't know what happened to my post. You see the word is underlined? It shouldn't be.



> Bye the way how do you say "thanks for your help" in Russian?


I would say: Спасибо за помощь.


----------



## kartalizma

jazyk said:


> Yes, I meant that. I don't know what happened to my post. You see the word is underlined? It shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> I would say: Спасибо за помощь.


In "thanks for your help" there is the word "your" which means "Тбоя,тбой,тбоё" in Russian so why isn't there one of them in "Спасибо за помощь." ?


----------



## jazyk

I didn't use either an article or a possessive. But if you insist: Спасибо за Твою/Вашу помощь.


----------



## kartalizma

Then Спасибо за помощъ.


----------



## Saluton

kartalizma said:


> In "thanks for your help" there is the word "your" which means "твоя, твой, твоё" in Russian so why isn't there one of them in "Спасибо за помощь"?





jazyk said:


> I didn't use either an article or a possessive. But if you insist: Спасибо за твою/Вашу помощь.





kartalizma said:


> Then Спасибо за помощь.


----------



## kartalizma

@ Saluton

Thanks for your corrections but it'd be better if you put an explanation why the capital letters needs to be put?


----------



## Ptak

kartalizma said:


> @ Saluton
> 
> Thanks for your corrections but it'd be better if you put an explanation why the capital letters needs to be put?


The explanation is very simple: we just never capitalize the first letter in "ты", "твой" and so on. We have no such rule.
We only capitalize "Вы", "Ваш" sometimes (when it's the polite form with addressing _one_ person).


----------



## Kolan

We may capitalize "*Т*" in "ты", when addressing to God.

"Я вынул из чемоданчика всё, что имею, и всё ощупал: от бутерброда до розового крепкого за рупь тридцать семь. Ощупал - и вдруг затомился я весь и поблек... *Господи*, вот *Ты* видишь, чем я обладаю. Но разве это мне нужно?" 

http://www.behigh.org/behigh/site/content/library/belles_letres/erofeev_petushki.html


----------



## Dmitry_86

kartalizma said:


> Привет !
> This is my question in Russian forums as I have just started to learn it. What I wonder is that to say I am a student in Russian we say
> "Я студеит" as far as I know, but it sounds I'm student not I'm a student.
> Isn't there "a" , "an" in Russian.
> Спасибо !



No articles exist in Russian language, neither definite nor indefinite ones. We simply do not need them, I think. If you are talking about something in general it is enough just to name the subject and it will be quite clear what you mean. However, if you intend to specify something particular you are allowed to use a wide range of pronouns (твой, твоя, твое, мой, моя, мое, его, ее, их, ваш etc.) or explain in detail what precisely you are referring to. But in most cases, if you and your companion are discussing something familiat to both of you, as a rule, there is no need in further specification.

So, if you want to say "I am a student" you should just say "Я студент"


----------



## Achkasov

Dmitry_86:

Don't you think that about using a dash in phrase "Я - студент", to show virtual verb "есть". I could be wrong on russian punctuation, but i always use dashes on place where a verb is obvious, like this:

"Я читаю книги, он *читает* комиксы" = "Я читаю книги, он - комиксы"

ps: a bit off topic, sorry.


----------



## Q-cumber

Achkasov said:


> Dmitry_86:
> 
> Don't you think that about using a dash in phrase "Я - студент", to show virtual verb "есть".



Yes, this makes sense.    Я есмь <obsolete> студент.  Я - студент.


----------



## Ptak

Dash is not needed here (it's not a mistake though, it can be used). "Я студент" without a dash is correct.


----------



## bravo7

"Я – поэт. Этим и интересен." (с) В. В. Маяковский
"А я студент и кричать на себя не позволю."  (с) Ф. М. Достоевский.


----------



## kelaino

If you put a dash, that means you stress something. Я - студент. You stress very strong the fact of being student. Usually we don't use a dash, it means we just give an information.


----------



## Ptak

kelaino said:


> If you put a dash, that means you stress something. Я - студент. You stress very strong the fact of being student.


Exactly!


----------



## Sonnia

kartalizma said:


> In "thanks for your help" there is the word "your" which means "Твоя,твой,твоё" in Russian so why isn't there one of them in "Спасибо за помощь." ?



Posessive pronouns are usually used when a person wants to say who owns the thing or to focus the listener's attention on a suject or a person.

Чья эта сумка?
Моя.

Это его сестра?
Нет, Пашина. Его сестра справа.

Отдай! Это моя книжка, а не твоя! Твоя на столе лежит.

By the way, Russians may use words "свой, своя, своё, свои" instead of all the posessive pronouns.

e.g. Он взял свой портфель и пошёл на работу.
Я просмотрела свои записи.
Ты мне можешь дать свою фотографию?
Она написала мейл своей подруге.
Она любит своих дочек.
Я обожаю свою работу.
Кошка повредила свою лапку.
Мы гостили у своих (наших) родственников.
Они воспитывали своих детей.


----------

